
NYU Makes Tuition Free for All Medical Students - yarapavan
https://www.wsj.com/articles/nyu-offers-full-tuition-scholarships-for-all-medical-students-1534433082
======
_verandaguy
@mods: this is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17775906](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17775906)

